

Can AngularJS Maintain Its Dominance? - remotesynth
http://developer.telerik.com/featured/can-angularjs-maintain-dominance/

======
am391
As an Angular user these changes concern me greatly. Not just the scope of the
changes (which is huge) but the timeframe as well.

What really worries me is that with version 2 still some time away the scale
of the changes will frighten people from using Angular until they see where
the dust settles. The problem with that is you can't just put work on hold
until the next version is released and so by the time Angular 2.0 comes out,
no matter how good it is, it could be a lame duck since most developers have
switched to Ember or React or what ever the next cool framework turns out to
be.

